# Can't get warrock to work need help, plz plz plz plz!



## julianiscoo1

I have tried to run warrock and I cant get any farther than the screen that opens up after the warrock update launcher, like I click OK twice as usual, it goes to a black screen, then it flashes the warrock logo really fast then goes straight to a white screen then exits out after about 30 or so seconds? Plz can anyone help me with this?


----------



## ebackhus

Can you tell us about your PC?

CPU:
RAM:
Video:
OS:
PSU: (Brand and wattages, pls)
ISP:
Connection speed:


----------



## julianiscoo1

It would help if you could tell me about how to get to that info on my computer.... control panel??? this is what I know so far if you could tell me how to get the rest that would be helpful


CPU: E machine t1090
RAM:128 MB 
Video:??? idk is it 3D AGP Graphics Intel Direct AGP????
OS:Windows XP
PSU: Idk???
ISP:???
Connection speed: 56k


----------



## koala

Download *Everest* to see all your computer's details.

To see your power supply (PSU) details, open the case and look for a label like the one below, and post back with the numbers highlighted in red.


----------



## julianiscoo1

It said this on back of tower...100-120/200-240V-,50/60Hz, 2.0/1.0A, was that the PSU???


----------



## koala

That's the PSU, but you need to open the case to see the label attached to it that looks like the one above.

This is from the support section of the *official WarRock site*....


> If Warrock.exe crashes at the splash screen (Tank) then try moving the WarRock folder to the root of your C: drive (example: C:\WarRock).
> 
> We have found a bug that is caused if the game is installed to a folder that has a name longer than 30 characters. The same goes if you have installed the game into to a subfolder and the total character length of the folder and sub folder exceeds 30 characters.


----------



## julianiscoo1

ok ill try to get the in the case...I tried to move it earlier but dont know how...can you tell me how?


----------



## julianiscoo1

ok I found the label and Im trying to get in but its at bottom of computer and could take a while


----------



## koala

I think the advice about moving the game folder to C: might be more relevant than your system specs at this point. Try that first, then reboot and run the game again. If that doesn't fix it, try reinstalling the game to C:\Warrock

EDIT: Turn off the computer before opening the case. Touch a metal part of the case to discharge any static electricity, and be careful not to dislodge any cables while you're in there.


----------



## julianiscoo1

It said 150watts (max)


----------



## julianiscoo1

this is the new information on my computer but can anyone answer my orginal question about warrock???
CPU: E machine t1090
RAM:128 MB 
Video:??? idk is it 3D AGP Graphics Intel Direct AGP????
OS:Windows XP
PSU: 150watts
ISP:???
Connection speed: 56k


----------



## julianiscoo1

how do I move it though I tried earlier but I didn't do right


----------



## julianiscoo1

nvm I found out how to move Im testing right now


----------



## koala

We need the rest of the details from the PSU label and your system specs, which can be found using Everest (go to Computer > Summary to see the details ebackhus asked for). The reason for this is to see if your computer is capable of playing the game and if your PSU is strong enough to power the components when you play any game, as 3D games put alot of stress on the PSU and this is a common cause for crashes.

128mb RAM is nowhere near enough to run a game in Windows XP. 256mb is the absolute minimum, 512mb is better and 1gb or more is preferred.

Your PSU is only 150W. Most modern computers used for playing games have at least 300W and even this is considered low. If you can find the rest of your specs in Everest we can advise you on how to upgrade your RAM and PSU.

*Try moving the folder or reinstalling the game.*


----------



## julianiscoo1

ok Ill look into it, anyways the moving to the C: drive didnt work


----------



## julianiscoo1

wait now tell me how to get the rest of my specs for psu I didnt quite understand


----------



## julianiscoo1

ok ok It said this on side:
RED +5V 16A
ORANGE +3.3V 9A
BLUE -12V .8A
BLACK GND
PURPLE +5VSB 1.5A
GRAY POWER GOOD
YELLOW +12V 4A


----------



## koala

The +12V value of 4A is too low to play 3D games. 18A is the minimum. Can you play any 3D games at all? If not, you need a more powerful PSU and more RAM.

Open Everest and go to Computer > Summary to see the rest of your system specs.


----------



## julianiscoo1

ya I can play few 3d games on here, this is a loaner computer and Im getting a better one soon if this doesnt work out


----------



## julianiscoo1

I dont get how to get to everest


----------



## koala

Download it from *http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html*, install it and run it.


----------



## julianiscoo1

ok *** now it says that I have a 256MB memory but on the front of the computer it says 128MB


----------



## koala

And the rest? It still looks like you're underpowered.


----------



## julianiscoo1

I have everest downloading right know, If I could get any computer for a non-hefty price, which would you recommend (would want to be able to play warrock on it)


----------



## koala

Anything in the mid-price range with a decent graphics card and suitable PSU will play most 3D games.


----------



## julianiscoo1

can you give me a small list of good graphics card and psu numbers???


----------



## julianiscoo1

Field	Value
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)



Field	Value
CPU Type	Intel Celeron, 900 MHz (9 x 100)



Field	Value
Motherboard Name	TriGem eMachines Imperial/Glendale



Field	Value
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Whitney i810



Field	Value
System Memory	256 MB (SDRAM)



Field	Value
Video Adapter	Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller (4 MB)



Field	Value
3D Accelerator	Intel i752


----------



## julianiscoo1

that is the numbers in the box from everest


----------



## koala

Depends on your price range and the rest of the specs of your new computer.

An AGP card would work if your new motherboard has an AGP slot. PCIe is a more recent development in graphics and is now the most common slot type used for graphics cards. 

See *here* for information about selecting a PSU and some recommendations for various price ranges and power.

The Celeron is a low-end CPU, your RAM is too low for games in XP, and onboard graphics with only 4mb is not enough for WarRock.


----------



## julianiscoo1

tyvm for all of this even though Im dissappointed in the result of Warrock not working...Anyways Ill probably just buy a new computer with better specs


----------



## koala

OK, let us know if you have any trouble running it on the new computer. It's 5am here.... can I go to bed now? :laugh:


----------



## crazijoe

This is the minimum specs to run Warrock.
System Requirements:
CPU: Pentium 3, 800 Mhz
RAM: 512MB or better
Video Card: Radeon 8500LE or Geforce MX400 or better
Free Hard Disk Space: 800 MB
Speed: 512MB or better

http://feature.mmosite.com/content/2006-11-19/1163991974515664,1.shtml
Your system is just not going to cut it.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Hey Julian, look forward to a new machine!!. :laugh:


----------



## julianiscoo1

MOTHERBOARD: ASUS M2A-VM Socket AM2 Motherboard
4 DDR2 / 16X PCIe / 2 PCI / SATA2 / RAID / VIDEO 
PROCESSOR: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Socket AM2 DUAL CORE
2X 512K Cache / 2.2GHz / 2000FSB 
MEMORY: 1GB DDR2 667MHz RAM 
VIDEO: Integrated ATI Radeon X1250-based Graphics Controller
256MB Shared Video w/VGA & DVI & TV-OUT 
DISK SPACE: 160GB 7200RPM Hard Drive 
DISK DRIVES: 1.44MB Floppy Disk Drive
18X DVD-RW Dual Layer Burner 
AUDIO: ALC883 6-channel High Definition Audio CODEC 
LAN: Intergated PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller 
(Cable / DSL / Network Ready) 
CASE: Black Neon Light & Side Window Case
with Front USB Ports & 450W Power Supply 
I/O PORTS: 4 USB Rear / PS2 / 1 LPT / 1 Serial / 1 VGA / 1 RJ45 
DRIVERS: Motherboard Manual, Chipset, Video, Audio & Lan Drivers 


Could anyone tell me if that computer would work for warrock????


Im probably going to buy off of ebay because they have so many options for a new desktop that is 500-1000 dollars


----------



## FreoHeaveho

IMHO, I think you need to slow down a touch and probably not purchase a machine based solely on one particular game.

Also, don’t expect a good 3D performance from any motherboard with on-board video: even the most low-end video card available on the market, like GeForce 6200 TurboCache with 64-bit memory interface, is faster.

Its a nice machine with a nice CPU. However, I would like to see a better Power Supply Unit there, something in the order of a quality 500 - 600W one. 

I think overall, you could probaly do better upgrading component by component, doing the research and finding out what works for you. Determine your maximum budget, what you want to use if for and then work backwards.


----------



## julianiscoo1

O dont worry Im not, I need it for other things too just I really want a gaming computer...If anyone finds a great desktop for gaming then plz give me the URL


----------



## julianiscoo1

anybody know what a good processor speed is???


----------



## julianiscoo1

OK this is going to be my new desktop---$890





MOTHERBOARD: ASUS P5N-E SLI LGA775 Motherboard
4 DDR2 / 2X PCIe X16 / 2 PCI / SATA2 / RAID / IEEE1394 FireWire 
PROCESSOR: Intel Pentium D 3.4GHz DUAL CORE CPU
2X 2MB Cache / 800MHz FSB 
MEMORY: 2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM 
VIDEO: 2X - Dual SLI Video Cards (512MB Total)
GeForce 7600GS 256MB PCI Express X16 (TWO CARDS) 
DISK SPACE: 320GB 7200RPM Hard Drive 
DISK DRIVES: 1.44MB Floppy Disk Drive
16X DVDRW Dual Layer Burner 
AUDIO: Realtek ALC883 6-channel CODEC 
LAN: Marvell 88E1116 PHY Gigabit LAN featuring AI Net2 
(Cable / DSL / Network Ready) 
CASE: Black Neon Light & Side Window Case
with Front USB Ports & 600W Power Supply 
I/O PORTS: 4 USB Rear / PS2 / 1 LPT / 1 VGA / 1 RJ45 
DRIVERS: Motherboard Manual, Chipset, Video, Audio & Lan Drivers 


Someone plz tell me this is good enough to run games on...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

that is not going to run on your computer i can tell you that now just seeing the 128 mb of ram

Minimum Recommended 
CPU Pentium 3, 800 Mhz Pentium 4, 2.0 Ghz 
RAM 512 MB or better 512 MB or better 
Graphics Radeon 8500LE, Geforce MX400 or better FX5700 / ATI 9200 
OS Windows ME / 2000 / XP Windows 2000 / XP 
ISP DSL Cable / T1 
Network Card 10 Mbps 100 Mbps / 1000 Mbps
Preferred: Killer NIC

Hard Drive 900 MB 900 MB 


Yah my computer owns it =)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

yes that one is but you forgot a power supplie


----------



## julianiscoo1

look at the last one I posted not the first one (the one with the picture). it has 2gb of ram...


----------



## WarRockts

I've got a problem with WarRock too. :S

I can't get the game to work.

I downloaded the latest version of WarRock and i had no problems installing.
It then started updating and I let it fully finish and clicked ok twice.

Then a program in the bottom right hand corner starts loading called installshield or
something like that.
But when it finished loading the program just disapeared and nothing happened.

And i wasted a whole f*cking 10 minutes watching the screen.

Can anyone help me get the game to work?
My system specifications are:
-Windows Vista OS Home Edition
-2500Mhz CPU
-2048mb of System Memory
-DirectX 10
-Nvidia Geforce 9500 GT

And im running WarRock under Windows SP2.
Thanks.


----------

